# Perhaps adopting a rescue - need socialization advice



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would not be afraid to take this dog, 7 months is still a baby and I think he will be fine. He may always be a bit shy, it could just be his personality. But it sounds like he has not had much of a chance to come out of his shell to me.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

and don't forget, all poodles, apparently, are a bit nutty, shy, scared of something, and have some issue between 6 months and 1 year. Especially the boys - runor has it in the show world, if you have not finished your boy before he is 9 months, give up till he is 18 months and start over... 

7 months seems a perfect age to go through the relearning curve that all poodles, especially the boys, seem to have.... 

I know I was actually worried that Spike had some sort of brain damage from about 7 months till recently (just turned 1 year oct 28th)... He looked funny, walked into things, seemed to lose his touch with space and reality, ate EVERYTHING, laid about and gazed at walls, flipped out over the smallest things and failed to notice things I'd think any being would notice... Then we compared that to the 14 year old boy living in the house and a light went on.... 

We're hoping for the human boy and his progress... 

sarah


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

The woman who has him now sounds trustworthy to me. I would say that the two dogs bothering him will likely not be a problem, unless she means they're really hurting him a lot. 

He will need some work, but he is definitely not too old.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

No he is the perfect age and not too old to be a great dog. Please take him and give him a forever home. He sounds like a sweetheart. He might be a loner because he was trying to hide from situations he did not like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the fact that you are thinking hard about the possible issues means that you already half way to solving them. You know he may need extra time and effort, you are not expecting him to be perfect from the start, and you have the experience and good sense to research his needs and the best ways of helping him. I would not be too worried about the travel problem, having gone through it with Sophy - it took many long hours getting her to feel comfortable in the car, and I still have to be ultra careful on wiggly or bumpy roads, but she now just goes to sleep on most journeys.

I would ask if I could take him for a walk, along with his fosterer. There is a big difference between a dog who is not much interested in contact with others, and one which insists on a two mile exclusion zone ... walking him around an area with dogs and children and traffic would give you a good idea of how much work he will need - if any!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I would go for it! I had a dog with travel sickness and like fjm said, we overcame the problem with small trips and always doing something the dog loved at the end of the short trip...she learned to relax after a while and that made it much, much better for her. If I were you, I'd definitely spend a little time with the dog and see if you are compatible; if he's a bit of a loner, that just may mean he's overwhelmed by a lot of activity and doesn't compete for attention, but with you giving him one-on-one attention, he may just blossom. My Indy is like that--she's the sweetest dog ever, but if Maddy is being silly and goofy and engaging us, Indy will just sit back and watch. She's not the type to hog the limelight (unlike her sister!), but she's totally worth getting to know.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a male, 3 year old standard, black with some silver if you're interested. He needs to work on his manners and has been in kenneling for a long time. He travels well. He's very sociable and loves people. 

Not to deter you from a dog you already might have your heart set on. I was just putting it out there as a possibility.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think he sounds like he has promise. Since you have experience with poodles I am sure you will be able to make him into a great companion for yourself and family. As to car rides, Lily used to be reluctant and Peeves used hate the car, but numerous short trips when they were young to go to training classes got them both to be decent passengers. Lily generally really likes the idea of going somewhere in the car now since she often is going to agility or obedience class or to trials and she loves to work. 

Keep in mind the developmental stages that dogs go through and remember you are starting with an adolescent. You will do fine.


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

You said he was good in a car but did not travel well? Did they mean he did not do well in new places? Your vacation home would become part of normal for him very quickly. Home 1 and home 2, not a problem.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Well after thinking it through and through I decided not to "apply" for the dog. I did a lot of thinking about the pooch, his well being as well as whether or not I would be suitable to take care of him. While I know I would be able to provide this boy with a wonderful home & be devoted to him, I just am not ready... When my spoo passed it really hit me hard... I just don't know if right now I am 100% ready for another dog (I initially was thinking more late winter early spring)...regardless, if I am still not 100% over my loss... I didn't know if I would be 100% of an awesome owner - I didn't want to risk that. Who knows it could have been a perfect match, maybe it would not have been, but I just was not yet sure if I was ready. That would not have been fair to him if I realized that after the fact so to speak... I do take comfort though knowing he is currently in loving hands of someone else... 

I do thank all of you for your kind words, advice, opinions & laughs - I did laugh when reading through the one post from saramurphy! Too funny!!! It really is awesome to have a forum where you can get everyones opinions, advice etc... Thank you all.

I will be back with more questions within the next few months... There will be another spoo in my home in the somewhat near future... )


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

We look forward to hearing from you and to welcoming your new addition when YOU are ready!

Sarah


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That was a generous and honest decision. When you are 100% ready to be open to the next dog, the right one will find you. We will be happy to hear about it when it happens.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

lily - just noticed you are from lawnguyland... where about's? I am originally from the North Shore... now living in PA & NJ


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We live in Huntington, but I grew up in Baldwin. Where on north shore were you?


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Too funny I am originally from Kings Park. I know Huntington very well... Baldwin that's only the 3rd exit off of the SS parkway..! Pass it every time I go back! Will new to keep in touch with you, especially when I am ready )


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Even funnier, my mom lives in Kings Park now. That is part of why I moved to Huntington. If you are coming to the island, let me know. Maybe we can meet for coffee.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lawnguyland. Too funny. Am I the only one who never heard that before? (And in case there are others who never heard it before, Lawnguyland = Long Island)


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

OMG what a small world! I joined for more info on dogs, advice etc & here you are lily a stones throw from my hometown & you mom lives there too! I see your girl is black - my mom & I are torn I want white she is looking from black. Mickey was cream & Teddy was red...although faded to pretty much cream! Where is your girl from? Next time I am in the area I will PM you! Yes it sounds weird my mom wants 1 color & I another... I'm 30 but our (aka my) dog is a dual thing it's her grandchild LOL & my child since I'm not married wit kids! How did u fare with Sandy? If you need help I will try to help... NJ got it tough but my place here fared well... 

peppersb yep lawnguyland is our little joke as us NY'ers supposedly have a "funny accent" LOL


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am in Massachusetts this weekend for obedience, rally and agility. Today I was talking to some people (poodle folks, of course) and the topic of the storm came up and they asked how long my power had been out (12 days as I have complained about in another thread). I asked how they knew I lost power and they said my accent was obviously from "lawnguy land." We had a rough couple of weeks, but it is good to now be getting back to normal. Things look really different around us since so many trees fell, but that is part of our new normal. Thank you for your kind offer of assistance.


----------

